# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows video game announced



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*3rd June 2010 10:15 AM*

Darren Allan







 EA and Warner Bros have announced the latest game in the Harry Potter series.

 Well, actually it’s games, as Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows will be released in two parts.

 That’s mainly because the last film will be split into two parts, as well. All the more money to be made, that way.

 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 represents a complete shift away from the previous games, where the player wondered around the vast halls of Hogwarts, taking short-cuts via those ever present talking portraits.

 This outing won’t have anything to do with Hogwarts, and will take place on the run away from the school, with a horde of psychotic enemies on the player’s tail.

 The baddies will include Death Eaters and Snatchers, all trying to thwart the quest to find and destroy Voldemort’s Horcruxes.

 It will apparently be more action oriented than before, and also “darker”. Yet again. With every single film and game the Harry Potter series gets darker, which means that Part 2 will presumably be produced in the pitch black.

 A new engine is being built, promising fancy High Definition graphics to get the game looking the best it has ever been.

 Jonathan Bunney, VP, Head of Production at EA Bright Light, commented: “We believe we are creating a Harry Potter game that the HD console gaming generation will appreciate and enjoy.”

 “We have built new technology specifically to allow us to prove that magic is a truly potent force and, in this game, players will need to use all their skills if they want to survive.”

 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 will be released on all major gaming platforms this autumn.

 If you can’t wait until then, well tough. You’ll have to.


----------

